# Potenciometros Méxicanos Y Japoneses y Estadounidenses vs chinos



## sprenc (Sep 7, 2010)

Bueno me gustaria iniciar este tema a discusion ya que muchos de nosotros usamos diariamente estos potenciometros que no son otra cosa más que resistencias variables,pero por que comparar Méxicanos, Japoneses y Estadounidenses?.

Bueno, la razón es por cuestiones de calidad ¿ a cuantos de nosotros nos ha pasado que al comprar un pot despues de tratarlo con cariño este se le quiebrn las patas por el calor y deja de hacer contacto con las terminales de nuestro pcb o cable extensible de circuito, es algo molesto ya que el aparato no opera adecuadamente, pero lo peor aún es que terminamos mentandoles su preciada madre a los chinos.


Bien pues ahora el núcleo del asunto ¿ QUIEN TIENE LA MEJOR CALIDAD?

Sabemos que el mercado Europeo tiene  estandares de calidad muy exigentes incluso superiores a los estadounidenses y por tal razón exigen más calidad en los productos que compran, ( es decir qu si compras un pantalon y le cuelga un hilito de la misma maquina que lo hizo pero olvidaron cortarlo, estos lo dejan por que tiene ese hilo y eso es detalle primario para ellos, y buscan uno que no tenga ese "defecto de fabrica") y seleccionan.

De una encuesta realizada a estudiantes de ingenieria electronica de la universidad de berlín, dijeron que preferian los potenciometros de Dunlop ya que duraban casi de por vida y que estaban sellados ante el polvo y la suciedad, ademas de ser los que menos ruido por estatica percibian. 

ESTOS POTENCIOMETROS SON DE ORIGEN DE CALIFORNIA, USA, PERO PERO CURIOSAMENTE ESAN HECHOS EN MÉXICO NOTA LAS IMAGENES Y LOQ UE DICEL AL REVERSO







nota la forma en que estan hechos el número de capas que trae para lograr su perfecto funcionamiento y que no tenga ni siquiera el minimo defecto en funcionamiento.

haz visto un pot asi???






y la parte más importante la dejo al ultimo ¿¿¿en que país esta hecho??? observa la parte de atras todo esta en ingles perocuriosamente dice Mèxico






ahora observa el empaque y checa la parte de hasta abajo y leé el pais de procedencia y el apartado postal.












a mi lo que me dio coraje es que diga usa cuando esta en realidad hecho en México y los alemanes lo reconocen y dicen potenciometro Méxicano y no estadounidense

PRECIO DE LISTA 36 euros, solo saca la divisa de tu país y ni loco uno pensariapgar esto pero los europeos si ya que este precio es solodentro de españa yo pienso que debe ser más barato o caro según en otros paises de la ue.


por otra parte tenemos los amigos Japoneses

tienen un sistema de calidad igual o superior al europeo muy por encima de los americanos y los cuales presentan una muy buena calidad en sus metales ya que son muy duros y resisten a los golpes y uso rudo y constante tanto que estan hechos para guitarras electricas, ademas de estar sellados por el polvo, hecha un vistazo a Made in Japan, nunca me defraudaron use pots japoneses por años y siempre me dieron resultados muy precisos y con una calidad de metal y materiales increible si no mira por ti mísmo:
















algo más que un simple pot estereo no crees jejeje






nota que la patita es de acero y no de plastico como las porquerias chinas






en todos ellos es excelente el sellado 






precio de lista en ebay ee.uu $5.50 dollares






el tipo que vendia estos pots se daba el lujo todavia de venderlos de medio uso por que sabia de antemano la calidad que tienen y lo que vana durar y por eso los vendio po mercado libre ponle en google venta potenciometros japoneses y veras la publicacionesta finalizada pero los vendio a 25 pesos peruanos dsconozco su valor en divisa.

ahora pasemos a por ultimo por las basuras chinas veamos estas por*QU*erias no me extiendo mucho por*QU*e desgraciadamente no apoyo a la industria china pero cuando requerimos comprar algo es barato si pero de a mucho y seguido prefiero saber gastar.






para empezar esta porqueria tiene el manguito de plastico, la baquelita esta muy delgada, no esta totalmente recubierto de aluminio o acero como bien deberia ser, pero bueno okkkayy lo dejamosne aluminio.






ene sta otra porqueria podemos ver como esta desprotegido por la parte de abajo y que esta expuesto ala interperie como lo es polvo, grasa, ESTATICA, entre otras cosas mas incluso agua o humedad.






un simple estereo comparalo con los Japoneses

este es el caso mas grosero que encontre no esta sellado por lo cual ya sabemos lo que le puedepasar, las patitas al no estar sueldadas y solo a presion corren riesgo de separase por calor del cautin o peso de los cables y sueldadur y llevarnos a su perdida total ya que no tendra contacto con la terminal del pot, son muy imprecisos en estospots esteeso haz notado que cuando subes el volumen primero se oye más fuerte en una y despues se empieza a oir en la otra totalmente defasados. 

bueno pues esto es todo por hoy si quieres compartir dudas ó postear más cosas adelante ya quetodo s aprendemos yson bienvenidas odas las duas y comentarios , te y te haya sido util mi informacion para que sepas como comprar electronica y si te gusto dimeo y posteamos transistores, integrados y demas cosas que a simple vista no seran muy importantes pero que a la mera hora deicden si un proyecto funciona ya que es uno de los clavos que sostienen un gran edificio, espero te haya gustado mi tema calificalo byeeeeee


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 7, 2010)

¬¬ En mi provincia, solo consigo chinos. Muy a fuerza dicen el valor nominal de su resistencia total.


----------

